# backyard astronomers



## Scott (Jan 10, 2006)

I am just starting to dabble in astronomy. I know others on the board like astronomy too. What are people's favotite objects to look at with thier telescopes or binoculars? What resources would people recommend for finding good things to see (certain star maps, web sites, books, or whatever)?

Thanks


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 10, 2006)

I like looking at galaxies, nebulae, clusters. And the planets too. There's a wealth of things to look at. I'm trying photography and measuring the periods of binary stars these days.

Tirion and Sinnott's Sky Atlas 2000 is very good for serious backyarders up to the advanced intermediate level. I've heard that Norton's is OK to, but I have the Tirion and like it. 

I'd recommend getting the Strong and Sinnott Sky Atlas Companion 2000 as well. It provides good background information in a concise form. 

I tried posting the Amazon link, but it was too long for the comment to post properly. A search for Sky Atlas 2000 on amazon will bring up both the Atlas and the Companion.


If you don't want to spend any money yet, go to the web. Sky and Telescope has a basic interactive site that shows what's up in the sky. Click on the "Interactive Sky Chart" http://skyandtelescope.com/Default.asp 

Also, the hard copy magazine has a monthly chart to pull out and numerous articles on what there is to see.

Vic


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 10, 2006)

Amazon.com: The Friendly Stars: Books: Martha Evans Martin,Donald H. Menzel

This is my all time favorite. Not only does it tell you where to find stars in your backyard sky but you learn a true appreciation for them, their subtle colors and patterns. They really do become friends to you.

I remember waking up in the night many years ago and I saw one star through my bedroom window. From it's delicate gold color and it's brightness I knew it was Capella. It was a rich moment. I love the night sky. My dear sweet departed mother-in-law used to complain to my wife. "What's he doing out there in the dark with that microscope thing of his?"

This is another book I really enjoyed. It's for beginners and wonderful if you have children.

Amazon.com: Three Hundred and Sixty Five Starry Nights: An Introduction to Astronomy for Every Night of the Year: Books: Chet Raymo

These were my favorites 20 years ago. I can't say I've been watching to see what new books are out. But you definitely must get The Friendly Stars.

[Edited on 1-10-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Scott (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I was looking at the moon with low power binoculars yesterday and appreciated the fact that I could see allot more detail (eg. smaller craters) than I could with the naked eye. I would like to get a map of the surface of the moon so as to be able to identify key landmarks.

Vic: do you have a favorite galaxy?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> Vic: do you have a favorite galaxy?



I love the ones I find. But a good start is Andromeda, aka M31. In good conditions you can see it with the naked eye. 

Looking at it through a telescope won't show colors, that requires long-exposure photograpy. But it is beautiful:

http://www.seds.org/messier/m/m031.html

Sorry, I fixed the spelling.

[Edited on 1-10-2006 by victorbravo]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 10, 2006)

One fun project is to get a list of visual binaries (two or more stars that appear to be one) and see if your binoculars can separate them. There is a really cool 4 star system in the Big Dipper. (epsilon UrsaMajor)

Look at the Pleaides with binoculars. It reminds me of a diamond necklace. Pleaides is mentioned in the book of Job.

The Milky Way (which is actually the long view through the spiral arm we are in) is breath-taking through binoculars.

M31 will probably look like a fuzzy patch in binoculars but it's still very exciting to find it because it is so exotic compared to the points of light all around.

Another favorite of mine is Antares. It is the heart of the Scorpion. It's name means 'rival of Mars' because it is so red in color.

We are so accustomed to poster colors that studying the stars really gives you an appreciation for the oh so subtle and delicate colors of the stars. As Einstein said, "Subtle is the Lord".

[Edited on 1-10-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## JohnV (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm looking for the major highways on the moon used by the Apollo astronauts. :bigsmile:

[Edited on 1-10-2006 by JohnV]


----------



## Saiph (Jan 10, 2006)

The Tirion atlas is very good.

My favorite galaxy is M64/NGC 4826


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

As an amateur stargazer with binoculars but without a telescope of my own, I am blessed to live near the US Naval Observatory, from which I have seen the rings of Saturn, and the Smithsonian National Air & Space Museum, both of which provide wonderful opportunities for viewing and learning about the night sky. They are both in located in nearby Washington, DC (and Dulles Airport), but my own home is far enough away that I have little "light pollution" to spoil my stargazing from home.

My hometown has a great planetarium, which is another way to get introduced to the night sky.

This website is another helpful resource for learning how to go about identifying objects in the sky. 

I find the night sky most inspirational. The fact that any astronomer can be an atheist is testimony to the depravity of man (Ps. 14.1; Ps. 19.1).

George Eliot, _Daniel Deronda_:



> The best introduction to astronomy is to think of the nightly heavens as a little lot of stars belonging to one's own homestead.



_The Night Sky_ by Sir Charles George Douglas Robert:



> O DEEP of Heaven, ´t is thou alone art boundless,
> ´T is thou alone our balance shall not weigh,
> ´T is thou alone our fathom-line finds soundless,"”
> Whose infinite our finite must obey!
> ...


----------



## Scott (Jan 12, 2006)

Bob: Thanks for the recommendations. I ordered The Friendly Stars from Amazon Marketplace for 1 cent plus shipping ($3.49). I also checked out 365 Starry Nights from the library yesterday.

I started using the 365 Nights last night and it was great. I did about 10 days worth and I learned about the Orion Constellation and was able to see the Great Orion Nebula through binoculars. It was very cool.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 12, 2006)

I recommend _Peterson First Guide to Astronomy_  as a good introduction. For serious work a detailed Sky Atlas is helpful. I own a copy of _Uranometria 2000_. Maybe a bit of overkill for the average Joe, but the details are incredible. 

I enjoy planetary observation, locating Messier objects, and general browsing with my Celestron 8" SC telescope. I done some photography work with it using an Olympus OM 35mm body and a T-adapter for prime focus work and eyepiece-projection.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there a way to enhance a telescope, so that it magnifies a bit more?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Is there a way to enhance a telescope, so that it magnifies a bit more?



John, the critical dimension is diameter of the objective (main) lens or mirror. If it has a small diameter, your upper limit to useful magnification is low as compared to one with a larger diameter.

There are other factors involved too. That all said, a barlow lens can double or triple the magnification. Eyepieces with smaller focal length increase magnification.

At some point, however, magnification will be so great that very light will reach your eyes and the view will be unsatisfactory.

Here is a website with more info:
http://www.starizona.com/basics/mag.html

Vic


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Is there a way to enhance a telescope, so that it magnifies a bit more?



A telescope actually has two functions: 1) a bucket to gather light from relatively faint objects, and 2) and microscope that enlarges the "image" from the gathered light. 

The capability of both functions is governed by the quality of the lenses and/or mirrors used to perform each function. 

There isn't much one can do with the main lenses/mirrors (the light bucket side), other than making sure they are relative clean. (Unless you are into grinding/resurfacing mirrors, etc.) If your light bucket is poor quality (aberrations) then more magnification with only highlight the defects.

The magnification side can be improved by the use of higher quality optics, assuming you have a telescope that can handle interchange of eyepieces. If your telescope uses .965" diameter eyepieces, investigate an adapter to allow the use of quality 1.25" eyepieces. (I like the general performance of Plossl eyepieces.)

You can improve eye relief (distance between eye and the ocular) by using a Barlow lens with a lower power eyepiece to get the same magnification of a high power lens. A Barlow lens (usually either 2x or 3x) also has the net effect of doubling your eyepiece collection. If you have two eyepieces, say a 32mm and a 12 mm, with a 2x Barlow you now have 4 effective sizes available to you; 32, 16, 12, 6.

You can also improve the mount to give more stability to the telescope platform (reduces the jitters when viewing).


----------



## JohnV (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, Tom. My eyepiece does come out. I'll look into the cost of eyepieces you mentioned. Cost is a factor, though.

I have a pretty good tripod. I don't extend the legs too often. Depending on the position of the object I am observing, I'll extend the legs, if at all, so that I can sit while looking into the lens. It is stable enough that I can imagine I could see the rover going over I-1 on the moon, if I had the optics and a roadmap.

[Edited on 1-12-2006 by JohnV]


----------

